# Use fence charger to revival recondition car battery



## tj4fa (May 25, 2008)

I don't know much about batteries, but the battery information at this site says... 

http://marine-electronics.net/techarticle/battery_faq/b_faq.htm

"10.7. *Pulse chargers, aspirins or additives will revive sulfated batteries.*
Using pulse chargers or additives is a very controversial subject. Most battery experts agree that there is no conclusive proof that more expensive pulse charges work any better than constant voltage chargers to remove sulfation. They also agree that there is no evidence that additives or even aspirins provide any long-term benefits."


----------



## u4david (Mar 17, 2009)

There is no doubt that sulfated plates can be cleaned chemically and electrically.
The question is what device and chemicals are the most cost effective and fence charger may be good candidate.If you recommend any device that have proven to work with dead batteries including the ones that plates are connected with sulfate crystals and such have to be "shocked" off I will appreciate any recommendations.

I do not think additives are any consideration>I would stick with the original electrolyte.
But there are chemicals that dissolve impurities from plates in the cleaning process.

I think that fence charger could be good candidate to shock of crystallized impurities that are creating short between plates and possibly to shock of any buildups.


----------



## rmay635703 (Oct 23, 2008)

u4david said:


> There is no doubt that sulfated plates can be cleaned chemically and electrically.
> The question is what device and chemicals are the most cost effective and fence charger may be good candidate.If you recommend any device that have proven to work with dead batteries including the ones that plates are connected with sulfate crystals and such have to be "shocked" off I will appreciate any recommendations.


I am sure you are already familiar with these but I will post them anyway

http://blog.hasslberger.com/2007/01/how_to_convert_a_lead_acid_bat.html
http://web.archive.org/web/20070603003020/http://www.shaka.com/~kalepa/desulf.htm
http://www.alpharubicon.com/elect/3dollarbattggn.htm

The best desulphator is the one you build, that old Shaka site had a good schematic, you should still be able to get the schematic to build one off the discussion group for the old home power desulphator. A bedini charger made out of an old computer fan (despite what some may say) also is a very simple way of making a pulse charger. Combining that $3 charger with a Fluorecent light dimmer (PWM) makes for a cheapo pulse charger also.

If you do not want to contaminate the electrolite but also do not want to use a desulphator (or don't want to wait weeks for it to work) the most common additive is EDTA.

The method would be
1. Dump acid
2. Rinse out battery (optional but a good idea as usually you end up with shorts otherwise)
3. Add EDTA and distilled water to battery, put on a trickle charger for at least 24hrs
4. Dump and rinse battery
5. Add electrolite and drop battery onto a flat hard surface 4" or so up several times to get out any sediment that may short plates from pouring.
6. Charge up rejuvinated battery

You can also add EDTA safely to the acid of a battery, either way though your acid will be weaker which can be an issue, you can always add a small amount of acid but the battery will probably be unbalanced.

Other additives that do work but have side effects are Epsom Salts and Alum, there is some discussion of them here
http://tech.groups.yahoo.com/group/batteryconversions/
One thing that epsom salts and alum have over EDTA is that the acid is not weakened but the self discharge rate is increased.

Good Luck


----------



## u4david (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice info thank you.
Your information is completely turning around my research.No need for fence charger if you can build cheep device and other chemicals to do the job.
Thank you for the links.

So as now I found this discussion open only for the Exact Title it is posted.
That means What is your experience using fence charger as battery reconditioned is that possible?


----------



## u4david (Mar 17, 2009)

I got couple of Fence chargers.The type is Patriot p30.
I will use one to experiment with pulse charging.
I post the results when i get some.


----------

